# Stool soft but don't have urge!



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

For almost two years now I have had serious constipation problems. I started with enemas but stopped because I didn't want to become dependent on them.I started using Milk of Magnesia and it worked real well but I swear it caused some kinds of electrolyte issues with me.A couple of months ago I started using Miralax and it pretty much worked. Not as well as the mom but it still worked. It just never gave me the urge to have a BM like mom did. A little bit of caffeine in the morning usually helped with that. Also I can only have a bm in the morning. I have like a 15 minute window when I wake up and have a gassy feeling in my stomach where I can have a bm. If I don't have one then I won't have one until hopefully the next day.So these last few weeks I have been having problems with the Miralax. It softens the stool but thats it. The caffeine is not as effective as it once was but it still works a little. I don't want to take a stimulant laxative if I can avoid it.Does anyone have any ideas to what I can do? Right now I have BM's by taking the mom occasionally with the Miralax and drinkjng a lot of water but it still isn't working like it should. I would really like to avoid the mom all together because of what it does to me but it's the only thing that works. Also my bm's are rarely formed any more. Usually I have a bm after taking the mom and it's just a blowout almost like diareah. I know it's because of the medicine I'm taking but what can I do?I would like to continue the Miralax as it seems to not make me feel bad. Any ideas?


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

Matt b said:


> For almost two years now I have had serious constipation problems. I started with enemas but stopped because I didn't want to become dependent on them.I started using Milk of Magnesia and it worked real well but I swear it caused some kinds of electrolyte issues with me.A couple of months ago I started using Miralax and it pretty much worked. Not as well as the mom but it still worked. It just never gave me the urge to have a BM like mom did. A little bit of caffeine in the morning usually helped with that. Also I can only have a bm in the morning. I have like a 15 minute window when I wake up and have a gassy feeling in my stomach where I can have a bm. If I don't have one then I won't have one until hopefully the next day.So these last few weeks I have been having problems with the Miralax. It softens the stool but thats it. The caffeine is not as effective as it once was but it still works a little. I don't want to take a stimulant laxative if I can avoid it.Does anyone have any ideas to what I can do? Right now I have BM's by taking the mom occasionally with the Miralax and drinkjng a lot of water but it still isn't working like it should. I would really like to avoid the mom all together because of what it does to me but it's the only thing that works. Also my bm's are rarely formed any more. Usually I have a bm after taking the mom and it's just a blowout almost like diareah. I know it's because of the medicine I'm taking but what can I do?I would like to continue the Miralax as it seems to not make me feel bad. Any ideas?


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

I am also taking Miralax and find it helpful. I also take 4 heaping tablespoons of Benefibre, I divide it up throughout the day. Without the Benefibre nothing works.


----------



## lindielou (Jul 11, 2010)

Try taking large doses of Benefiber, but start out slowly.


----------



## Justin Reynolds (Feb 4, 2011)

Matt b said:


> For almost two years now I have had serious constipation problems. I started with enemas but stopped because I didn't want to become dependent on them.I started using Milk of Magnesia and it worked real well but I swear it caused some kinds of electrolyte issues with me.A couple of months ago I started using Miralax and it pretty much worked. Not as well as the mom but it still worked. It just never gave me the urge to have a BM like mom did. A little bit of caffeine in the morning usually helped with that. Also I can only have a bm in the morning. I have like a 15 minute window when I wake up and have a gassy feeling in my stomach where I can have a bm. If I don't have one then I won't have one until hopefully the next day.So these last few weeks I have been having problems with the Miralax. It softens the stool but thats it. The caffeine is not as effective as it once was but it still works a little. I don't want to take a stimulant laxative if I can avoid it.Does anyone have any ideas to what I can do? Right now I have BM's by taking the mom occasionally with the Miralax and drinkjng a lot of water but it still isn't working like it should. I would really like to avoid the mom all together because of what it does to me but it's the only thing that works. Also my bm's are rarely formed any more. Usually I have a bm after taking the mom and it's just a blowout almost like diareah. I know it's because of the medicine I'm taking but what can I do?I would like to continue the Miralax as it seems to not make me feel bad. Any ideas?


I have the exact same symptoms and have yet to find anything that works. Let me know if you find anything that helps.


----------



## Rebel1992 (Nov 17, 2011)

Matt b said:


> For almost two years now I have had serious constipation problems. I started with enemas but stopped because I didn't want to become dependent on them.I started using Milk of Magnesia and it worked real well but I swear it caused some kinds of electrolyte issues with me.A couple of months ago I started using Miralax and it pretty much worked. Not as well as the mom but it still worked. It just never gave me the urge to have a BM like mom did. A little bit of caffeine in the morning usually helped with that. Also I can only have a bm in the morning. I have like a 15 minute window when I wake up and have a gassy feeling in my stomach where I can have a bm. If I don't have one then I won't have one until hopefully the next day.So these last few weeks I have been having problems with the Miralax. It softens the stool but thats it. The caffeine is not as effective as it once was but it still works a little. I don't want to take a stimulant laxative if I can avoid it.Does anyone have any ideas to what I can do? Right now I have BM's by taking the mom occasionally with the Miralax and drinkjng a lot of water but it still isn't working like it should. I would really like to avoid the mom all together because of what it does to me but it's the only thing that works. Also my bm's are rarely formed any more. Usually I have a bm after taking the mom and it's just a blowout almost like diareah. I know it's because of the medicine I'm taking but what can I do?I would like to continue the Miralax as it seems to not make me feel bad. Any ideas?


Hey man...heres your problem.... ELETROLYTES!!!i had the same problem as you and still do.... thing is... stop taking the miralx and MOM... short explanation.... the reason your going with this problem is osmosis.... whenever you take mom... it pulls water away from your cells....but pulling away water in its conventional sense is fine...but these water molecules in your cells, carry minerals...such as sodium...delecate balance of minerals in cells..... not to mention that your stools are soft because certain amount of water is absorbed and most of it stays in stools whenever you drink water... pls do reply if you also urinate more than 5 times a day......! thats a symptom.... if these makes sense to you... i hope you kno whwere to go from here..... supplements such as magnesium citrate etc aint gonna help replenishing.... eat salt often...build reserves back up...


----------



## mimi2m (Jan 16, 2012)

I had same problems for almost two years. I've tried everything. I'm doin okay now and here's my advice: stress is keeping the problem around. Worrying about it makes it worse. Try the hypnosis CDs and yoga. Also try eating black quinoa.


----------



## sick2much (Jan 18, 2012)

Matt b said:


> For almost two years now I have had serious constipation problems. I started with enemas but stopped because I didn't want to become dependent on them.I started using Milk of Magnesia and it worked real well but I swear it caused some kinds of electrolyte issues with me.A couple of months ago I started using Miralax and it pretty much worked. Not as well as the mom but it still worked. It just never gave me the urge to have a BM like mom did. A little bit of caffeine in the morning usually helped with that. Also I can only have a bm in the morning. I have like a 15 minute window when I wake up and have a gassy feeling in my stomach where I can have a bm. If I don't have one then I won't have one until hopefully the next day.So these last few weeks I have been having problems with the Miralax. It softens the stool but thats it. The caffeine is not as effective as it once was but it still works a little. I don't want to take a stimulant laxative if I can avoid it.Does anyone have any ideas to what I can do? Right now I have BM's by taking the mom occasionally with the Miralax and drinkjng a lot of water but it still isn't working like it should. I would really like to avoid the mom all together because of what it does to me but it's the only thing that works. Also my bm's are rarely formed any more. Usually I have a bm after taking the mom and it's just a blowout almost like diareah. I know it's because of the medicine I'm taking but what can I do?I would like to continue the Miralax as it seems to not make me feel bad. Any ideas?


Two things: first is recent research has shown people with severe IBS not being able to form normal stools is a sighn of insuffecient binding fiber. These fibers are found in dark green vegetales and eating a small portion of these with meals meals will cause your stool to be formed more.Second is if you are on any pain medication or muscle relaxers this stops the large intestine contractions from FULLY contracting. If on them causing yourself to withdraw will cause a diarrhea style BM and pulsation feelings, but can overstimulate the intestine causing it to stop moveing for a couple of days till it recovers.


----------

